# I need the torque sequence for intake manifold bolts (TT 1.8t AMU)



## neur0tic (Apr 22, 2007)

Ok... changing out vac hoses... the vac hose that goes from the FPR to the nipple on the underneath side of the intake manifold on the passenger side of the car. 
the nipple on the intake manifold came off with the [email protected]#%$ 
Details on everything Here... http://www.audiforums.com/m_680194/tm.htm, Here... http://www.audiforums.com/m_662341/tm.htm 
and here... http://www.audiforums.com/m_672028/tm.htm
Long story short... I pulled the manifold, repaired the nipple, and now I need the torques and torque sequence for the manifold bolts on the Intake manifold (MK1 TT 225 quattro AMU 1.8t)
Anyone have this info on hand?


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: I need the torque sequence for intake manifold bolts (neur0tic)*

The 1.8T forum (and FAQ) is your best friend for engine questions you'll have better luck searching/posting there for Q's about your TT's motor than in the TT section








From the FAQ:

_Quote »_
# Intake Manifold - 7 ft/lbs

From a post I dug up...this person changed out the gasket with somethign else so I don't know if you have to be this diligent but it can't hurt:

_Quote »_I use the NewSouth gasket plus and I retorqued it four times over a 1.5 hour period of time when I first installed on a cold engine and once again after about two hundred miles, again, on a cold engine.
Make sure that you remove the nuts and bolts from outer to center in a criss-cross pattern, be sure that you torque the new bolts and nuts on from center to outer in a criss-cross pattern.
This is important, you want to avoid air leaks (vacuum) and you don't want to warp the manifold.


----------

